# In need of some advice



## taiku (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, this might sound a bit odd. I need advice on how to play Circus by Britney Spears on guitar. It's for a school concert, a mock-american-idol thing. I am playing guitar for a few of the singers and one of the songs is this one... and I need advice on how to play it. I have had absolutely no problem finding chords but I just can't get them to sound exceptionally *good* if you know what I mean. I've been playing for 5 years so I am quite capable, any advice or guidance at all, even a suggested strum pattern would help, I'm just looking for some ideas that dont come from my head. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Britney Spears ? You're fk'n with us right? I mean, ok maybe you like that kind of stuff and that's cool, but hear me out:

1) 50% of the membership on this forum have no clue who that is

2) my daughter, who's 14, stopped listening to her 5 years ago after she french kissed Madonna (I've french kissed cleaner girls and still got sick)

3) I have friends who play professionally. They ever catch me with a Britney mp3 and the man card gets yanked, just like that, poof!

4) My wife has recently hummed me a few bars of womanizer as a reminder to stop flirting with her hot cousin. Listen , I have a man card.

5) I have a friend in Sudbury by the name of Tony. He runs a record shop called Records on Wheels. You need to spend some time there with him. You will hear some smoking guitar stuff being played in there and soon this whole fascination with Miss B.S. will suddenly seem so wrong.hwopv


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey--he's offering to help others--that means something--even if I have no idea how to help. 

My suspicion is that while the song may have guitar somewhere in the mix, it doesn't stand out too much.

Sorry-I have no clue how the song even sounds.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:lmao: GOOD LAUGH omg funny!

This is the BEST applied use of BS I have ever heard:



[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgDcC2LOJhQ]tgDcC2LOJhQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=188068 
Richard Thompson is the man...covering BS took as much humour as balls...gotta love it.

Listen long enough to get the little celtoid solo.

Peace, Mooh.



konasexone said:


> Britney Spears ? You're fk'n with us right? I mean, ok maybe you like that kind of stuff and that's cool, but hear me out:
> 
> 1) 50% of the membership on this forum have no clue who that is
> 
> ...


----------



## figjam (Feb 19, 2009)

Taiku
Maybe this is a joke and I missed the point, but if not, then good on you for attempting something that may not be your style of music. A good musician may be called upon to do that evry once in a while.
In the interests of helping out, I listened to the video on youtube. Listen to the beat and try to approximate that with your strumming. Try muting the chords as you strum them. -HTH


----------

